# After Effects: Bewegungsablauf



## hellraiza000 (15. April 2006)

hi erstmal!

also ich hab folgende problemstellung:

ich hab mit photoshop einen menschen gebastelt, dann oberschenkel, unterschenkel, oberarme, unterarme etc.... auf eigene layer gelegt und anschließend als composition ins after effects importiert...damit ich die einzelnen layer übernehmen kann...nun zu meinem problem:

ich schaffe es einfach nicht, einen halbwegs plausiblen bewegungsablauf bei den beinen zu machen, bei mir fliegen die beine irgendwie in der gegend rundherum...

wie gehören da die keys richtig gesetzt, dass das ganze wie eine halbwegs flüssige und normale bewegung wird?

bei mir siehts so aus:

körperteil     | 1.key | 2.key | 3.key | 4.key |
linker fuß:     vorne    boden  hinten  boden
rechter fuß:   boden  hinten   boden  vorne

boden bedeutet, dass dieser fuß grad das standbein is...ich hoffe das is irgendwie verständlich...

ich wär über jede antwort dankbar!

mfg


----------



## goela (15. April 2006)

Ist Dir Parenting ein Begriff? Dies dürfte Dich in Deinem Fall weiterbringen. Sieh hier: http://www.creativemac.com/2001/02_feb/news/aftereffects5-page3.htm


----------



## hellraiza000 (16. April 2006)

jaja, parenting is mir ein begriff, hab ich auch gemacht, nur bin ich irgendwie zu blöd, dass ich einen normalen bewegungsablauf hinbekomm...ich hoffe du weißt was ich meine..


----------



## goela (18. April 2006)

Ja! Vielleicht finde ich noch was!


----------



## 27b-6 (20. April 2006)

Moin!

Natürliche Bewegungsabläufe hinzukriegen gehört schon zu anspruchsvolleren Aufgaben in der Animation auf die es keine pauschale Antwort gibt; vor allem keine einfachen.
Die klassische Methode: Schnapp Dir einen großen Spiegel und beobachte Dich beim laufen ganz genau - wie verhalten sich Füße zu Unterschenkel > Unterschenkel zu Oberschenkel > rechte Seite zu linker Seite > Beine zu Oberkörper (Postion, Neigungswinkel) usw. 
D.h. Du brauchst eine gute Beobachtungsgabe und ein Gefühl für Tempo und jede Menge Geduld, also das was einen guten Animator ausmacht.

Andere Möglichkeit: Du filmst eine Person beim Laufen - am besten aus verschiedenen Perspektiven mit möglichst verzerrungsarmer Brennweite. Diese Personen sollte Punkte aufgeklebt haben an allen wichtigen Bewegungsachsen > Gelenke, Oberkörper, Kopf...
(google mal nach Motion Tracking, evtl. auch Bones) und übertrage diese Bewegung auf das zu animierende Objekt.

Keine der Möglichkeiten ist ein Kinderspiel und können richtig in Arbeit ausarten, aber das Ergebnis lohnt meiner Meinung nach die Mühe.

Hoffe es bringt Dich auf den richtigen Weg - viel Erfolg dann noch!


----------



## hellraiza000 (21. April 2006)

danke erstmal

hm, das mit nem spiegel hab ich auch schon in betracht gezogen, aber das mit dem abfilmen nicht!..
das werd ich mal probieren...bei mir schaut es zur zeit nur so aus als ob die figur ein bisschen eislaufen würde...

nochmals vielen dank...


----------

